# Help



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Go back to basics. Anchor, alignment, draw length, etc.

A coach would help too.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

hoytcrx said:


> I've been shooting for years than stopped for 3 years I started shooting again I can't get peep and sight to line up and grouping is bad to I just about to stop shooting


We are here to help.

So,
first,
gotta start with a HEAD to TOE photo,
of YOU at full draw,
and
you gotta work to get your bow hand HIGH enough,
so that the arrow is DEAD LEVEL in the photo.

Helps to stand next to a chest high target.
Stand next to the target,
no bow in your hand,
arms horizontal,
palms facing the ground,
fingers flat and extended.

Get the target bullseye at the SAME exact height as your fingertips.

Now,
step back just 5 feet
and aim at the x-ring.

This should get your arrow DARN near perfectly horizontal.

Pic should look like this.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like a eye issue... to me.. i would say check the eyes out first make sure you on the right track..


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

"I can't get peep and sight to line up"... what does that mean, exactly?
Have you had a shoulder injury... or something else that has changed what feels like a comfortable anchor position to you?
Are you using the same bow as before?
More info would help.


----------



## hoytcrx (Aug 28, 2011)

I did get a new bow and yes I did hurt my shoulder a few years back. I slip out of my tree stand when I was hooking up my safety hook fell about 15'


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

hoytcrx said:


> I did get a new bow and yes I did hurt my shoulder a few years back. I slip out of my tree stand when I was hooking up my safety hook fell about 15'


If your range of motion is limited or your former anchor point is uncomfortable/painful, you are going to have to change where/how you anchor.
A different type of release aid may feel better for you.
Anchoring lower is better than higher... if you shoot long distances.


----------

